# My wild guppy



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I, for one, can appreciate the wild guppy.

Get a fancy blue tail female and mate them. You will be amazed at the offspring.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Where was it collected from? Nice picture by the way.


----------

